# Cheap easy to make spinner



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Decided to make some spinners for my indoor target shooting in 9 easy steps to follow....

1 Find some hard leather for the target..i ended up buying some ww2 leather gaiters ..perfect.

2 Mark out and cut out targets.

3 Find or buy a couple aluminium arrows.

4 3 4 5 6 cut to length squeeze both ends in vice make sure one end is horizontal and the other vertical drill hole in one end

7 Use SELLY'S KWIKGRIP to glue target onto spinner shaft , let cure for a few hrs and you are ready to use them...

8 Tried it out works great...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good stuff ... after the commentary dies down, I will move this to the tutorials section, with your permission of course.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done ! Good pics .


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

very cool idea .....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great target!! Still seem a bit expensive to me. But I suppose it is because I would have to purchase all the materials.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's great thanks for sharing 
Cheerio


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Modified it slightly got rid of the rope and put in a steel rod, spins a lot faster now..


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent targets plus instructions! Thank you, tassie!


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I think it would spin even faster id you shorten the rod the leather is attached to


----------



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

kenyaslinger said:


> Thanks for sharing. I think it would spin even faster id you shorten the rod the leather is attached to


Kenyaslinger i agree with you but then it would be to high up in the frame, cheers tassie



NaturalFork said:


> Great target!! Still seem a bit expensive to me. But I suppose it is because I would have to purchase all the materials.


Expensive! cost a couple of dollars for the gaiters and i found the arrows whilst metal detecting..

Thanks to all for looking and the kind comments..... Regards Tassie


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool Idea~looks lie you will be having so goo fun shooting,,May Your Ammo Fly Straight~~AKAOldmiser


----------

